# UPC TV/Broadband Not working for almost 2 weeks :(



## zebulba (1 Mar 2010)

Hello,

Iv'e been without broadband and TV channels for almoast 2 weeks. Below is what I emailed customer support at UPC today. Anyone have/had the same problem? I Live in Churchtown, Dublin 14


"To UPC managment,
Hi,
My Internet has not worked and I've had no TV channels for almost 2 weeks now (since 17/3 2010).

I have called you several times during this period and had 2 scheduled times for a technician to come. 

On both occasions  technician never came, 19th and 23rd of February. The last call I had with technical support was on Thursday 25th. I was then told that this is an open case and that the technician will contact me directly.

So what does that mean, open case? Nobody seems to tell me what the problem is or when it is expected to be resolved?? For all I know this can go on for months.
I
 have also been forced to take 1.5 day of my 20 days paid holiday sitting and waiting for a technician (scheduled by you) that never came and the problem is not fixed.

I really like your products, but this is by far the worst customer care I've ever received from a company, especially when I pay almost €900 a year for you services.

Is someone able to contact me within next few days to resolve this issue and discuss appropriate reimbursement for all this, or Am I forced to cancel the subscription, demand credit for downtime, PTO loss and look for another Broadband and TV provider?? "


----------



## Boyd (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: UPC TV/Boradband Not working for almost 2 weeks *

A friend of mine had issues similar to this and he rang ComReg to complain. He then got back onto NTL and told them about this. 
They scheduled a callout within a day with a manager giving his personal mobile number for my mate to call if the technician was not there on the button. Technician arrived at 9AM.....


----------

